# 2000 bison to be slaughtered



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Game management in Montana

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/tr...yellowstone-bison-begins/ar-BBpAcKT?ocid=iehp


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems like a wasted opportunity to raise money for habitat.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Be interesting to know how much a bison for slaughter goes for?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't understand how the park bison can be over objective. The wolves have been there for 20 years now. Weren't they supposed to keep the whole circle of life in perfect balance and harmony in the park?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> I don't understand how the park bison can be over objective. The wolves have been there for 20 years now. Weren't they supposed to keep the whole circle of life in perfect balance and harmony in the park?


The wolves have found that it is easier to take down a elk or moose than it is a large animal like a bison.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

They ought to set some grass fires and run a herd or four off some cliffs. That would be better.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

just when the bison thought they were free and could not be hunted in yellowstone...trucks come in and ship them off to the slaughterhouse


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, people have ALWAYS been the only predator that could deal with bison. And I'd be all for a few tribes to get together and run a herd off a cliff with fires and from horseback, do it old school. And then they could have at getting what they could from it. Back before the europeans screwed things up, running a few hundred bison off a cliff was regular practice. So, why the heck not? Seriously though. I think that YNP should take a very serious look at something like that. If nothing else, then the capture and slaughter method might not look so bad after all.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

makes perfect sense:

Quote:
About half of Yellowstone's bison have been exposed to brucellosis, an animal disease that causes abortion in cattle, AP reports. There are no recorded cases of it moving from bison to cattle.

"There is recognition by both disease regulators and wildlife managers that the risk of brucellosis transmission from bison to cattle is minute," the National Park Service told Vice magazine last year.

 In 1995, Montana sued the National Park Service over bison migration into the state. The settlement created a plan requiring hundreds of bison to be captured and killed each year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Really, I see only 3 solutions to the problem:
-Run a bunch off a cliff like the natives used to do.
-Hire Goob to go cowboy and head out there with his hand cannon. or
-Round them up and haul them off to kill them. 

The first two options are the best to me.

Any recipes for bison-biltong?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Run em off da cliff & make biltong*



GaryFish said:


> Really, I see only 3 solutions to the problem:
> -Run a bunch off a cliff like the natives used to do.
> -Hire Goob to go cowboy and head out there with his hand cannon. or
> -Round them up and haul them off to kill them.
> ...


Run em off a cliff:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/40892-vore-buffalo-jump.html

Bison biltong:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/120641-biltong.html


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You do know that biltong question was rhetorical.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You do know that biltong question was rhetorical.


Given your memory difficulties; no.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Given your memory difficulties; no.
> 
> .


Is that semicolon after "difficulties" correct or should it be a comma?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Given your memory difficulties; no.
> ...


I think so; but I'm no english professor.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And on another note there are the bison in Arizona on the North Rim of the Grand Canyon that have found out that it is safe to go into the part to avoid hunters.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...ue-bison-pose-quandary-grand-canyon/80669966/


----------

